# I talked with Bobby this afternoon



## bill (May 21, 2004)

seemed to be in good spirits, didn't get to speak long as he was ready for some tex mex and the phone was breaking up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm glad he is still holding well. We pm'd a day or so ago and he seemed ok then also. Hang in there Bobby.. Hows the dawg..:wink: .


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm alive and well. Eating better too. Granddaughters are spoiling me. The people up here are so great. We went out to eat at a mexican resturant last night. When it came time to pay, they had heard me talking to Bill and wouldn't let us pay. Also same thing happened at Brawns ice cream place. Wouldn't let us pay. Kristies church has a big box of can goods for us to pick up today and they have told us anything we need just say so.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby, what kind of things are you wishing you had, that you don't. Do you know if your house is habitable yet ? Can you tell us what you might need once you get back on the island ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Bobby, what kind of things are you wishing you had, that you don't. Do you know if your house is habitable yet ? Can you tell us what you might need once you get back on the island ?


At this time I have no ideal. We will know more after we see what kind of shape the house is in. A friend that has a house on the next street to the west had a cop go inside his house and told him he had no water damage at all. Said his house inside looked like he had just left. I am sure I can't be that lucky so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hope you're as lucky as your neighbor,Bobby.. Sure it's gonna be tough.. Sounds like the folks up there are treating you well.. If ya need any help (not physical.lol) when you finally get back and assess your damages..help is available just a phone call or a PM away...

jaime


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That has to be hard Bobby, no knowing and wondering. I know when Rita hit, I drove through the back end of the storm just to see what I had or didn't have. I just coudn't wait to know. This time, I waited a day but having to wait until now, I would be a nervous wreck.

Please let us know if you need anything. I am still working 7/14s here at the plant, but I can help anyway I can. I assure you, you guys are in my prayers and I pray you have the same, no damage. I feel so proud of my company, we have 35 people at my small plant with total losses and we have been sending crews of people to clean out the houses of belongings and tearing out sheetrock. All on company payroll. At times like this, it feels good to know people treat others so well.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....we've been thinking about you guys. Let us know if there is anything on this side of the wire we can do. Please keep us posted. jim&karen


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

They had Bolivar open on a look and leave basis for residents today. Anybody heard from anyone who went? Bobby, you gonna go soon?

I'm still prayin for you guys.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going in the morning. I hope to be able to send a streaming video out as I go in. I will if the signal is strong enough.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/road-trip-bolivar

I have found out that my shop is gutted nothing left. No walls but the roof is still standing. I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Keep your spirits up, be safe and let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------

